# Virtual Reality Headsets for exposure therapy??



## underground260 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! I was just thinking with vr headsets coming out, it would be interesting to see how it would work for exposure therapy to assist actually going into the real world. Say daily tasks like shopping and general social interaction videos. Just a thought on how it might be useful for some including me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

That is genius.
The practical uses of vr seems to never end.

I think this would work as a sort of online virtual hub for people to connect with other people.

I think, already video games serve as a way to decrease social anxiety. Using a headset you can talk to other users about a common theme (the game). Using vr would be the next step up I think.


----------



## underground260 (Nov 15, 2011)

I totally agree. Even though most might think of it as entertainment there are therapeutic aspects also. Like you mentioned, I've played online with others and that has helped some with social interaction. I'm not saying it's a cure but it might help some like me that talking to a therapist doesn't help. Practical exercises are essential.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underground260 (Nov 15, 2011)

And thank you for the reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BryanSA (Jul 1, 2013)

VR therapy is quite interesting and I think it would be helpful in treating SA. I actually wrote a paper about VR therapy in my grad school. I used HMD (head-mounted display) and some VR programs like elevators and grocery store. When you wear the headsets, you feel as if you're really in that setting. The people in the VR program are "virtual" but still you can imagine yourself in that situation and surely you can also practice your feared situation. What's fascinating about VR therapy is that it's totally safe and you can practice in the virtual world before you actually go out and face your fears in the real world. Say, if you are afraid of going to the grocery store, you can wear HMD and experience the "virtual grocery store" and once you get used to the virtual setting, it would be much easier to go to the grocery store in the real world. I'm sure as technology advances, the demand for VR therapy would also increase. This would be a different approach in therapy, but a helpful one.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I think VR would be cool and would add another level of realism. I probably won't need it since I had experience similar anxieties I do in public as I do in existing virtual worlds without VR. I'd still buy a VR headset though.


----------

